# Moving To Canada



## EPL (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, I was just wondering if any of you could help me with some info on Moving to Canada.

Basically I'm from Dublin, Ireland an have been toying with the idea of moving to Canada for quite a few months now. Well over the past week as i'm sure a lot of you will know Ireland have applied to be bailed out by the EU. This basically made my decision for me. I just have some questions on moving there if you could help.

1. Is it a bi-lingual country or does everyone only speak French? (I ask because I don't speak French I did German in school)

2. Is there an "ideal" place to move over there? I mean ideal as in for someone moving abroad for the first time is there a better place to go?

3. Is there any other specifics I need to know about?


If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## EPL (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for moving this thread, i didnt see there was seperate forums.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Canada is a skilled based migration led country and to emmigrate you will need a skill listed on the CIC website, although Canada is bi- lingual, unless you are going to a french spoken province you wont need it and as for where to settle it will all depend on what you are looking for and the lifstyle you want to live. I suggest you go on holiday and look at the areas and do some research into canada.


----------

